# Boss pedal base plate?



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone know of a source (preferably in Canada) that sells replacement base plates for Boss pedals for attaching to pedal boards? The ones I've seen online all have ridiculous international shipping charges much more than the plates themselves.
Thanks!


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

I actually just asked Long and McQuade the other day if they can get replacement bottom plates for BOSS pedals and they got back to me. They can order them through BOSS/Roland but they come from overseas so likely take a while. I'm not sure which part number is which but they gave me two:

2202711601 - Bottom Cover Without Base $2.25 each
22027851R0 or 5100006632 Bottom Cover $2.10 each.

I have questions out to them now to clarify. I basically just want a handful of the bare metal base plates to put velcro on and swap on to the bottoms of different BOSS pedals I want on a board. If this doesn't work out I'll likely just get a piece of sheetmetal and make a go myself. 

Some recommendations I've seen is to flip the base plate and velcro that size but I haven't had great success with that.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

This is a great idea. So basically get a spare bottom cover with base and then you can remove the cover yourself and flip it. Better then removing the cover from existing pedals that you would like to keep in good shape


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I picked up an old MXR Micro-Flanger in a metal enclosure (I also have one in one of the plastic "Commande" enclosures) some time back, that lacked a bottom plate. The box is a fairly standard-size Eddystone/Hammond enclosure, but I decided to cut one out of 12-gauge aluminum. Worked out great.

But yeah, shape of the Boss bottom plates is not condusive to velcro, and would likely tear the label off should one attenpt to remove the velcro. Having a spare plate or two is a great idea. Especially since such plates are "non-dedicated" and can be used on whatever Boss pedal you want.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I remove the rubber via a little heat applied with a hair dryer while the plate is off. Store the rubber with its undamaged label in the vintage Boss box with its manual, and clean up any residue on the plate with some lighter fluid and paper towel. The screw heads are a bit proud but it still works with velcro.

If/when I want to sell, then it's a thin layer of rubber cement on each, let tack up, and put them back together.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, Westhaver -- looking forward to L&M's clarification!


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

DavidP said:


> Thanks, Westhaver -- looking forward to L&M's clarification!


The guy I've been dealing with on the webstore is out this week, but I'll let you know when he responses. 

For what it is worth my guess is that "2202711601 - Bottom Cover Without Base" is for the old ACA power adapter style pedals which have the notch at the top, and the other part number for the newer PSA ones.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Found this online at ebay. It comes from Israel though. 

Bottom Plate Replacement For Boss Guitar Pedals | eBay


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Found another one from the US and it's $1.50USD










Bottom Plate For Small Bear 125-B, BOSS, Ibanez


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Chito: Yeah looked at both but (international) shipping is waaay more than the plate cost...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I just take the bottom off and flip the rubber to the inside, apply Velcro to the smooth and normally inside part. If time comes to sell or whatever, the Velcro peels easily and I reverse the plate. Like nothing ever happened.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I just use the 2-3" wide velcro over the whole bottom sticker. It works fine.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

Webstore ghosted me so I reached out and ordered through my local L&M. 

5100006632 - BOTTOM COVER
2202711601 - BOTTOM COVER WITHOUT BASE (ACA replacement)

I was warned it could take up to 3 months to arrive.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Almost a zombie thread but not just yet. Small update re: flipping the OEM baseplate so the rubber faces inside -- this does not work for my DM-2w; the circuit boards do not allow clearance for the rubber base. So, its back to replacement plate options.

@Westhaver, any update on your L&M order??


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

Funny enough they just showed up last week I think it was. I didn't expect to see these until much later considering how long it's taking the TB-2W to get here. 

Roland told L&M they were either not currently making or will no longer be making the replacements for the old ACA so I'll have to try and notch one or two of the newer ones myself for MIJ stuff, I think that they should work otherwise. 

They are just the metal base plate (no rubber) which is fine by me for this purpose. It's an OEM replacement and screws directly into place as expected. Exactly what I was looking for. 

Here it is on a VB-2W.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Excellent update @Westhaver!! I'll get on to this with my local L&M today. The bag in the pic states 10 pcs. Did you have to order the 10-pack or did they split into singles?
Cheers, D.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

DavidP said:


> Excellent update @Westhaver!! I'll get on to this with my local L&M today. The bag in the pic states 10 pcs. Did you have to order the 10-pack or did they split into singles?
> Cheers, D.


I actually ordered 12. They showed up as that 10 pack and 2 singles so you should be able to order whatever you need. Pretty cheap solution if you have the time to wait.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

I should also note that the screws don't sit flush with the replacement backs. Still works for me with velcro but worth mentioning.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks @Westhave for the heads-up on the screw fitment -- so these replacement plates are a different thickness?? I wonder what size those screws are... Should probably find a source for those as well given the Philips heads have a tendency to strip easily -- he factory really torqued therm tight on my DM-2w!!


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

DavidP said:


> Thanks @Westhave for the heads-up on the screw fitment -- so these replacement plates are a different thickness?? I wonder what size those screws are... Should probably find a source for those as well given the Philips heads have a tendency to strip easily -- he factory really torqued therm tight on my DM-2w!!


I probably didn't explain that very well. The plates are the same thickness, but without the rubber backing the heads of the screws stick out beyond the backing plate.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

so essentially its just like taking the backplate off and flipping it so the rubber is to the inside? except you paid for an extra part?


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

That's one way someone could look at it. But as already mentioned, that method doesn't work for some of the BOSS pedals.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Got it, thanks. Waiting to hear from the local store about ordering...


----------



## GreenBurst (Oct 1, 2006)

DavidP, were you able to order from the your local L&M? 5100006632 - BOTTOM COVER?

What is the approximate cost per plate or for a pack of ten?

I also need to purchase some. 

@Westhaver feel free to comment on your experience. 

Thanks.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

GreenBurst said:


> DavidP, were you able to order from the your local L&M? 5100006632 - BOTTOM COVER?
> 
> What is the approximate cost per plate or for a pack of ten?
> 
> ...


I don't really have anything new to add. I ordered the 5100006632 - BOTTOM COVER from L&M, they ordered from Roland, and in 2-3 months they arrived. I ordered them in singles and they were $2.xx each.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Stick a small piece of velcro in to the indent to fill it. Then put your velcro over that. It should flatten it out enough to get a good grip.


----------



## GreenBurst (Oct 1, 2006)

Westhaver said:


> I don't really have anything new to add. I ordered the 5100006632 - BOTTOM COVER from L&M, they ordered from Roland, and in 2-3 months they arrived. I ordered them in singles and they were $2.xx each.


Well, Roland Canada must have caught on to the benefit of these backplates. I ordered mine from the local L&M and 3 days later they had them ready for pick-up. Works great.

Thanks for your input!


----------

